# Emerge kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.2 failed

## karaluch

Nie wiem czy to z winy GCC 4.1.0 i GLIBC 2.4-r1 ale mam kilka problemow z kompilacja -e world, szukam po forach ale nic podobnego nie ma, w bugzilli tez nic nie wspominaja, wiec zostaje mi napisanie nowego tematu

```

server ~ # emerge =kdeadmin-3.5.2

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.2 to /

>>> checksums files   ;-) kdeadmin-3.4.1.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) kdeadmin-3.4.3.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) kdeadmin-3.5.1.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) kdeadmin-3.3.2.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) kdeadmin-3.4.2.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) kdeadmin-3.5.0.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) kdeadmin-3.5.2.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-kdeadmin-3.3.2

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-kdeadmin-3.4.1

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-kdeadmin-3.4.2

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-kdeadmin-3.4.3

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-kdeadmin-3.5.0

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-kdeadmin-3.5.1

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-kdeadmin-3.5.2

>>> checksums src_uri ;-) kdeadmin-3.5.2.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kdeadmin-3.5.2.tar.bz2 to /home/tmp/portage/portage/kdeadmin-3.5.2/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /home/tmp/portage/portage/kdeadmin-3.5.2/work/kdeadmin-3.5.2 ...

*** automake (GNU automake) 1.7.9 found.

*** Creating acinclude.m4

*** Creating list of subdirectories

*** Creating Makefile.am

*** Creating configure.files

*** Creating configure.in

*** Creating aclocal.m4

*** Creating configure

*** Creating config.h template

*** Creating Makefile templates

*** Postprocessing Makefile templates

*** Creating date/time stamp

*** Finished

    Don't forget to run ./configure

    If you haven't done so in a while, run ./configure --help

 * Running elibtoolize in: kdeadmin-3.5.2/admin

 *   Applying portage-1.4.1.patch ...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.0.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.4.3.patch ...

 * econf: updating kdeadmin-3.5.2/admin/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating kdeadmin-3.5.2/admin/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-shadow --with-x --enable-mitshm --without-xinerama --with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3 --enable-mt --with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-debug --without-debug --disable-final --without-arts --prefix=/usr/kde/3.5 --mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man --infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info --datadir=/usr/kde/3.5/share --sysconfdir=/usr/kde/3.5/etc --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking for -p flag to install... yes

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for kde-config... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config

/usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

configure: error: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config --prefix outputed the non existant prefix '' for kdelibs.

                    This means it has been moved since you installed it.

                    This won't work. Please recompile kdelibs for the new prefix.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /home/tmp/portage/portage/kdeadmin-3.5.2/work/kdeadmin-3.5.2/config.log

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1526:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 923:   Called src_compile

  kdeadmin-3.5.2.ebuild, line 32:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 111:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 228:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 211:   Called econf '--with-shadow' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--without-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/kde/3.5/share' '--sysconfdir=/usr/kde/3.5/etc'

  ebuild.sh, line 527:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

Moje flagi moze maja tu jakies znaczenie:

```
server ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1_pre7-r3 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.0, glibc-2.4-r1, 2.6.16-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre16

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -finline-functions -fforce-addr -mfpmath=sse -s -pipe -ftracer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -finline-functions -fforce-addr -mfpmath=sse -s -pipe -ftracer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks keepwork metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/tmp/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X apache2 apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cli crypt ctype cups dba dri eds emboss encode esd expat fastbuild foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap libclamav libg++ libwww mad memlimit mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly oav ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png posix pppd python qt quicktime readline samba sdl session simplexml soap sockets spell spl ssl symlink tcpd tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev vorbis xml xmms xsl xv zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU video_cards_mga"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Procesor P4 1.8A GHz/512/400/1.5V Northwood (http://processorfinder.intel.com/scripts/details.asp?sSpec=SL63X)

----------

## Aktyn

Ostatnio widze maaase problemów z lokalizacjami róznych bibkiotek, moze:

```
emerge expat
```

pomoże, może byc z opcją -1 . Pamietaj o ewentualnym etc-update

----------

## Raku

to sie jakoś tak wysypało ostatnio - dzis na moim komputerze w pracy nagle wszystko odmówiło działania przez expat, w domu mam to samo.

Lekarstwem jest:

```
revdep-rebuild --library libexpat.so.0
```

----------

## mbar

co można zresztą wyczytać w ebuildzie expat...

----------

## BeteNoire

Tu jest sugestia innego rozwiązania: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3218639.html#3218639

----------

## mbar

sugestia linkowania jest zła, albo maskujesz, albo rekompilujesz, to są dwa wyjścia  :Wink: 

----------

## karaluch

Zastosowalem metode RAKU....

poszumialo, popikalo i wywalilo mi blad blokady dla kde po tej calej oparacji

```
server ~ # emerge --update --deep --newuse -p world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.2)

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libX11-1.0.0-r2  USE="-ipv6*"

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.0  USE="-ipv6*"

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.0  USE="-ipv6*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/xmms-mpg123-1.2.10-r1  USE="-ipv6*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r1  USE="-ipv6*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/xmms-vorbis-1.2.10-r1  USE="-ipv6*"

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.0  USE="-ipv6*"

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.23-r1  USE="-ipv6*"

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.6  USE="-ipv6*"

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.15-r1 [1.1.15]

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/curl-7.15.3  USE="-ipv6*"

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.0.0  USE="-ipv6*"

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1  USE="-ipv6*"

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r2  USE="-ipv6*"

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.0  USE="-ipv6*"

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.2 [3.5.1]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/psmisc-22.2  USE="-ipv6*"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.2  USE="cups -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kpdf-3.5.2 [3.5.1-r2]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/nspr-4.6.1-r3  USE="-ipv6*"

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.1-r3  USE="-ipv6*"

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/iptraf-3.0.0-r2  USE="-ipv6*"
```

te R to dlatego ze wpisalem do USE -ipv6 z mysla o kompilacji e world :p

----------

## BeteNoire

 *mbar wrote:*   

> sugestia linkowania jest zła, albo maskujesz, albo rekompilujesz, to są dwa wyjścia 

 

Hm, chyba nie przeczytałeś dokładnie. Zacytuję:

 *Quote:*   

> Back to dev-libs/expat-1.95.8
> 
> Hopefully some people can avoid having to recompile their entire system

 

----------

## mirek

Odinstaluj kde-base/kpdf i wszystko da sie przekompilowac

----------

## karaluch

 *mirek wrote:*   

> Odinstaluj kde-base/kpdf i wszystko da sie przekompilowac

 

Faktycznie pomoglo ale co ma kpdf do "wiatraka" gdzie jest wspomniane ze kpdf cos blokuje ??

----------

## Raku

 *karaluch wrote:*   

> Zastosowalem metode RAKU....
> 
> poszumialo, popikalo i wywalilo mi blad blokady dla kde po tej calej oparacji
> 
> 

 

to dlatego, że masz coś namieszane w systemie. mając kdeadmin zainstalowane, sugeruję się, że korzystasz z kde monolitycznego. Więc jakim cudem masz update pakietów z kde rozdrobnionego?

jednym słowem: RTFM o instalacji kde    :Cool: 

----------

## mbar

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *mbar wrote:*   sugestia linkowania jest zła, albo maskujesz, albo rekompilujesz, to są dwa wyjścia  
> 
> Hm, chyba nie przeczytałeś dokładnie. Zacytuję:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Back to dev-libs/expat-1.95.8
> ...

 

wiem co przeczytałem, a powrót do starszej wersji odpowiada funkcjonalnie maskowaniu (to miałem na myśli). Jeśli nie wrócisz/nie zamaskujest expat 2.0 to czeka cię rekompilacja większości systemu. A ty jak zrozumiałeś dyskusję na bugzilli?

----------

## BeteNoire

Mi również chodziło o zamaskowanie. Rekompilacja połowy systemu to u mnie jakieś 6-12 godzin (a taką rekompilację mi deklarował  trzykrotny revdep-rebuild). Robić to z powodu jednego liba zakrawa na ricer'stwo, czy może jeszcze co gorszego, na co nie znajduję fachowo-gentoowego określenia. Póki kwestie typu tego expata nie są jakimś security-issue (a nie zauważyłem by GLSA o tym trąbiło  :Wink:  ), lub póki stara wersja jakiegoś liba nie unieruchamia całego, codzień aktualizowanego systemu, póty nie widzę potrzeby rekompilacji połowy pakietów. To tyle ode mnie: maskowanie expat 2.x.y rozwiązało problem.

----------

## karaluch

To tez podchodzi pod problem z libami czy to inna beczka.... prochu

```
emerge cpu 

.......

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../src/include -march=pentium4 -O2 -finline-functions -fforce-addr -mfpmath=sse -s -pipe -ftracer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -w -MT commandline.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/commandline.Tpo -c commandline.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/commandline.lo

rm -f .libs/user.lo

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../src/include -march=pentium4 -O2 -finline-functions -fforce-addr -mfpmath=sse -s -pipe -ftracer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -w -MT user.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/user.Tpo -c user.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/user.lo

commandline.c: In function 'parseCommand':

commandline.c:86: error: invalid lvalue in assignment

make[4]: *** [commandline.lo] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../src/include -march=pentium4 -O2 -finline-functions -fforce-addr -mfpmath=sse -s -pipe -ftracer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -w -MT user.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/user.Tpo -c user.c -o user.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/user.lo user.lo

make[4]: Leaving directory `/home/tmp/portage/cpu-1.4.3-r1/work/cpu-1.4.3/src/plugins/ldap'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/tmp/portage/cpu-1.4.3-r1/work/cpu-1.4.3/src/plugins/ldap'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/tmp/portage/cpu-1.4.3-r1/work/cpu-1.4.3/src/plugins'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/tmp/portage/cpu-1.4.3-r1/work/cpu-1.4.3/src'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-admin/cpu-1.4.3-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1526:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 923:   Called src_compile

  cpu-1.4.3-r1.ebuild, line 35:   Called die

!!! Make failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

----------

## Aktyn

 *karaluch wrote:*   

> To tez podchodzi pod problem z libami czy to inna beczka.... prochu

 

Raczej temat z inej beczki  :Smile: 

jedynie co powiem bo to bedzie [OT] to usuń flagi 

```
-DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS
```

 i zobacz czy coś to da, ewentualnie zostaw same CFLAGS ="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" i zobacz

koniec [/OT]

A co do biblioteki libexpat, to ja sie przyznam że zbyt czesto nie robie update systemu jeżeli nie znajde czasu na korekty (zwykle cos szwankuje taki ze mnie gentowiec), ostatnio (kilka dni temu) znikła mi jeszcze biblioteka opengl :] i update sie zatrzymał. "no such file or directory"

----------

## karaluch

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

>  [OT] to usuń flagi 
> 
> ```
> -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS
> ```
> ...

 

Zrobilem jak powiedziales na flagach CFLAGS ="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" i nadal mam ten sam blad, macie jeszcze jakies propozycje - piszcie prosze w osobnym topicu:

Emerge cpu-1.4.3-r1 error - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-448482-highlight-.html

----------

## yacenty

u mnie teraz nic nie dziala:P

anie revdep ani normalna kompilacja updateow - system ogolnie lezy i kwiczy przez jedna glupia biblioteke - expat  :Sad: 

ciekawe czy uda sie chociaz wrocic do poprzedniej wersji  :Razz: 

pozdro

YacentY

----------

## waltharius

 *yacenty wrote:*   

> u mnie teraz nic nie dziala:P
> 
> anie revdep ani normalna kompilacja updateow - system ogolnie lezy i kwiczy przez jedna glupia biblioteke - expat 
> 
> ciekawe czy uda sie chociaz wrocic do poprzedniej wersji 
> ...

 

Ja z tym prblem walczyłem przez kilka dni, ściągnąłem nawet jakiś plik z forum o nazwie emwrap.sh, który podobno miał pomóc w tym problemie, ale niestety nie pomógł. W końcu się wneriwłem i podlinkowałem biblioteki i już. Wiem, że nieelegancko i w ogóle ale już miałem palec na resecie i płytę z windowsem w ręku...

----------

## yacenty

mozecie mi przypomniec w ktorym pliku dokladnie powinno byc umieszczone jaka dokladnie wersja ma byc zainstalowana?

pamietam ze byl to ktorys z plikow z /etc/portage/ ale nie pamietam dokladnie ktory, probowalem wszystkie 3 ale jakos nie chcialo zadzialac  :Sad: 

----------

## Polin

 *yacenty wrote:*   

> mozecie mi przypomniec w ktorym pliku dokladnie powinno byc umieszczone jaka dokladnie wersja ma byc zainstalowana?
> 
> pamietam ze byl to ktorys z plikow z /etc/portage/ ale nie pamietam dokladnie ktory, probowalem wszystkie 3 ale jakos nie chcialo zadzialac 

 

/etc/portage/package.mask - zamaskuj wszystkie wersje wyzsze od tej, ktora chcesz.

man portage sie klania.

----------

